# Floundering accident



## oysterman

Has anybody else heard about a couple boys went floundering and had tragic accident...one in hospital and other didn't make it! Just heard about it and don't know the details.


----------



## TeaSea

No but here's hoping the fella does ok. Please post updates if you hear more.


----------



## sel1005

http://weartv.com/news/features/top...-boating-accident-claims-one-life-39571.shtml


----------



## BananaTom

*Updated: Friday, December 20 2013, 11:23 AM CST FORT PICKENS -- One man is dead after an overnight boating accident near Fort Pickens. *

*The man and his friend went fishing yesterday afternoon. Their boat overturned and they were forced to spend the night in the water. 20 year old Brent Wilson and 24 year old Brett Keller went fishing in a 12 foot John Boat around 4 pm yesterday. *

*They launched the boat from the Navy Point ramp. A little after sunset a large wave overcame the boat and flipped it. Both men were able to retrieve life-vests put them on, then grab a hold of the boat which had re-emerged. *

*The men held on to the boat for several hours until around midnight Brett Keller for some reason that is unknown at this time took his life vest off and went under the water. Brent Wilson was able to hold on to the boat and eventually drifted toward the shoreline near the fishing pier at Fort Pickens. *

*Once on land he began trying to look for help. Wilson couldn't find anyone so he walked eight miles to the Tom Thumb on Fort Pickens Road to call for help. Investigators eventually found the boat and Brent Keller washed up on the shore to the east of the fishing pier on Fort Pickens. FWC is investigating this as a boating accident. *

*Read More at: **http://www.weartv.com//news/features/featured/stories/fort-pickens-boating-accident-claims-one-life-3210.shtml*


----------



## Mellow Yellow

That's awful. Prayers to the families.


----------



## specktackler57

praying for both familys.


----------



## startzc

I'm sorry but if you take a 12ft Jon boat into the gulf or intercoastal at night without a full compliment of safety devices it is not a tragedy it is survival of the fittest. I feel bad for their families but this sounds like it is piss poor planning and inexperience.


----------



## BananaTom

*We do not know all the facts, other than one lost his life.*

*Let us show some respect.*


----------



## BananaTom

*PNJ Reports as follows:*

*A boat carrying two fishermen capsized in rough waters in Pensacola Bay on Thursday afternoon between Fort Pickens and the Navy Point boat ramp. One of the men in the boat drowned and his body was recovered this morning at approximately 6:30 a.m.

Another man made it to shore safely this morning after floating with the stricken boat in Pensacola Bay for about 10 hours, a spokesman for Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission said.


Authorities identified the deceased as Brent Keller, 24, of Metairie, La. Brent Wilson, 20, of Pensacola survived the ordeal.


Ensign Bradley Parker, public affairs officer with the U.S. Coast Guard Sector Mobile, said one man's girlfriend reported them missing at about 5:45 a.m. today.


The woman said the pair had left to go fishing near Navy Point and Bayou Chico in a 15-foot jon boat at 9 a.m. Thursday. 


“He told her that he would be back relatively early so it shouldn't be a late day,” Parker said.


Parker said it is believed that the men’s boat capsized in the vicinity of Fort Pickens sometimes Thursday afternoon.


A FWC spokesman said after the boat capsized, the men put on life jackets and clung to the boat. Eventually one of the men died and the other struggled to shore and called authorities early this morning.


The Coast Guard launched two small boats from Station Pensacola shortly before 6 a.m. to search for the men. 


A Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission boat recovered one man’s body at 6:30 a.m.


The survivor called authorities from a Tom Thumb convenience store on Fort Pickens Road, according to the FWC.


According to City of Pensacola Fire Marshal David E. Allen, Pensacola Fire Boat 1 also responded to the scene.
*


----------



## hsiF deR

startzc said:


> I'm sorry but if you take a 12ft Jon boat into the gulf or intercoastal at night without a full compliment of safety devices it is not a tragedy it is survival of the fittest. I feel bad for their families but this sounds like it is piss poor planning and inexperience.


At the very least you could do is wait to insult them until they are buried.


----------



## Jason

Folks this hit's the forum family, prayers are sent to the family and friends of Brett! Please save your judgment on another topic. Healing at this time of year is hard but praying that the family/friends looks to GOD in the recovery.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22

How in the world can someone lay their head down at night after insulting someone involved in a tragedy like this. I'm pretty sure we have all had several close calls enjoying our passions on the water and in the woods if you have spent any amount of time doing it. May God be with the families and friends of both. Very sad news especially around this time of year.


----------



## BananaTom

*PNJ Revised Article as follows:*

*A 12-foot boat carrying two fishermen capsized Thursday afternoon in Pensacola Bay off Fort Pickens. One of the men in the boat drowned and his body was recovered this morning at approximately 6:30 a.m.

Authorities identified the deceased as Brent Keller, 24, of Metairie, La. Brent Wilson, 20, of Pensacola survived the ordeal.



Keller and Wilson,departed from the Navy Point boat ramp a little before noon, Lt. Doug Berryman of the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission.


Around 4:15 p.m., the men were returning to the Navy Point boat ramp when a wave capsized the boat, he said.


Both men put on life jackets, and floated near the boat. Berryman said that at the time, the boat was approximately halfway between the Navy Point Boat Ramp and Fort Pickens National Seashore.


“They made a decision, which was a good decision. To stay by the boat,” Berryman said.


No other boats passed the area, and the men had no flares or radio equipment on the boat. They hung onto the boat until about midnight, at which time Keller took off his life jacket, Berryman said.


Wilson tried to hold onto Keller for approximately an hour, but Keller eventually sank, Berryman said.


At about 1:36 a.m., Keller’s girlfriend called emergency officials and said that they men were overdue to return to the boat ramp.


Berryman said that she initially told emergency responders that the men where on Blackwater River, and this delayed the emergency response.


Currents continued to push the boat toward Fort Pickens, and at some point Wilson began swimming to shore, Berryman said.


The Coast Guard launched two small boats from Station Pensacola shortly before 6 a.m. to search for the men. 


A Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission boat recovered one man’s body at 6:30 a.m.


According to City of Pensacola Fire Marshal David E. Allen, Pensacola Fire Boat 1 also responded to the scene.


At about 6:29 a.m., the boat was located on a beach near Fort Pickens, and about 10 minutes later Keller’s body was located about 100 yards from the boat.


Around 7:20 a.m., Wilson contacted his parents from a Tom Thumb on Pensacola Beach, and his parents then called 911, Berryman said.


Berryman said that Wilson had not required hospital care. He said that officials are still investigating why Wilson had traveled so far to call for help, but attributed it to shock.


“We’re going to give him a few days and go back and talk to him,” Berryman said. “They were in the water for more than 10 hours, and it was frigid and windy out there.”



*


----------



## Flguy32514

Very tragic, all there is plenty of room for speculation in any accident, that isn't done on an open forum. If you want to theorize and talk down, do it out of the public eye. May that young man rest in peace, and a speedy recovery both mentally and physically for the other young man. Both of which I'm sure at least visted this forum if weren't members here, which increases the chance the family may see this


----------



## sniperpeeps

Condolences to the family, what a sad accident.


----------



## DAWGONIT

Thoughts and prayers to all concerned.


----------



## wld1985

I seen Jason's Post this morning, When I read it.. I figured something had happened, Sorry for the loss...


----------



## Pompano Joe

Sincere condolences.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Prayers to "FromNolaToPCola"s family. 

Wishing Brent a fast recovery. 

I hate that this has happened. Prayers once again to everyone involved.


----------



## cobe killer

prayers for the family and everyone else affect by this tragedy!!


----------



## Realtor

Bless the family, 10 hours in that cold water had to be an ordeal. horrible, Just HORRIABLE.


----------



## Bill Me

Can one of the Mods just delete StarZC's comment?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I may be wrong on my dates, and do not wish to start a conflict but... Navy Point Boat Ramp was empty last night at 11:00.


----------



## foreverfishing

Bill Me said:


> Can one of the Mods just delete StarZC's comment?


x2

just terrible what happened, the comment didn't help. people make mistakes, now is not the time for that.


----------



## antarcticplumber

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. Two young men out enjoying the outdoors. We are thankful Brent made it back to us and are praying for Brett's family. Brent is in shock after being out so long but will be ok. It can happen to anyone, anytime prepared or not.


----------



## Safari III

How tragic. Prayers sent for those involved.


----------



## flukedaddy

Seen it on ch 3 news tonight. Prayers for the family and friends involved, hope they can find peace. 

Please fellas who fish at night specially our smaller floundering boats wear your LIFE jackets.


----------



## hjorgan

Hypothermia is a terrible devil. Must be why the guy took off his life jacket. The water doesn't have to be freezing, just cold enough. Man, what a bad deal. I can't bear to think about all the times I was that close to being that person. Prayers to family and friends.


----------



## pompano67

I pray the Lord comforts the families..


----------



## ADRENALINE

Prayers to all involved. My best friend and I had this exact thing happen to us on the Tennessee river mid january while we were duck hunting. We were both in our early twenties and it is truly a miracle we both survived. I was actually very calm when it happened and was focused on how to get out of the mess, but my friend almost drowned because he absolutely panicked. It all happened in seconds, a wave hit the bow and "submarined" the front half of the boat filling it completely up and a quarter second later it flipped. THANK GOD for those foam inserts in those old flat bottoms!! The boat stayed submerged but floated enough for us to hang on to. All of this happened during one of those really bad winter storms that we thought we could out run. It was a great hunting day so we tried to stay as long as we could thinking the storm was moving a lot slower than it actually was. When I was that age I thought I was invincible and death was the last thing on my mind. These guys were kids so the negative poster needs to rethink his comment. Please be careful out there guys! Such a sad tragic event.


----------



## X-Shark

> Hypothermia is a terrible devil. Must be why the guy took off his life jacket.


Exactly my throughts.

Very sorry that this happened. it was a couple of years ago when another small Jon Boat capsized in the middle of the bay with loss of life.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Brent is twice the size of Brett. Water temp played a big role in how things went.


----------



## Night Shift

Such a terrible thing. Condolences to the families. So very sorry. God speed.....


----------



## JPack58

X-Shark said:


> Exactly my throughts.
> 
> Very sorry that this happened. it was a couple of years ago when another small Jon Boat capsized in the middle of the bay with loss of life.


This is what happens according to what I have read, in shock from hypothermia your body can feel hot and make you want to remove clothing. 

The op of the negative comment (Starc or something like that)should be ashamed of him/herself!!:thumbdown: I agree it should be removed.

I learned of the story tonight an was sad to hear that he was a student of George Stone Technical Center. He was in Marine Service Technologies. He was trying to learn about boats and was wanting a captains license one day!! I didn't meet him, but heard he was a great young man with working on his future. 

Prayers for the friends and family of these unfortunate young men especially during the holidays. Everyone stay safe,,, it could happen to anyone.


----------



## CreekLifeFL

Truly heartbreaking to here about this. A few days ago Doug1980 posted a close call (link below) type of moment he had in his kayak and some others posted some of theirs and it got me thinking that I wish everyone on this forum who has had a close call or real bad/dangerous experience on the water would please swallow your pride and take the time to post it so others may learn from these mistakes and possibly save lives. Even if you have posted it before take the time to repost maybe even once a year for those who are new and wouldnt go back and search for such things in the archives.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f76/huge-learning-experience-251961/


----------



## bamafan611

My prayers to the family and this is a terrible loss.I'm sure the last thing these young men had on their mind was what actually happened.

It's been about two years since this almost happened to me at Fort Morgan gigging. The huge ships that enter Mobile AL create huge wakes that by the time they get to you from a mile away can be 4 foot waves. Completely covered my boat on a flat and if my boat wasn't foam filled and had a heavy duty bilge pump would have sunk. Headed for the ramp and was met by a young man that had actually been hit by the same wave that had sunk his jon boat on the point. Helped him and his friend get their boat to the beach. They had every safety item needed in their boat, but nothing could prepare you for what happened on a slick calm night.The motor was completely submerged and they lost some gear, but made it out of the water. WARNING if you see a large ship anywhere around Fort Morgan head for deeper water. The rollers crest on the flats.This was a terrible accident that needs our prayers, not a bashing.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Sad day indeed !!!! Prayers for the families .


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

bamafan611 said:


> My prayers to the family and this is a terrible loss.I'm sure the last thing these young men had on their mind was what actually happened.
> 
> It's been about two years since this almost happened to me at Fort Morgan gigging. The huge ships that enter Mobile AL create huge wakes that by the time they get to you from a mile away can be 4 foot waves. Completely covered my boat on a flat and if my boat wasn't foam filled and had a heavy duty bilge pump would have sunk. Headed for the ramp and was met by a young man that had actually been hit by the same wave that had sunk his jon boat on the point. Helped him and his friend get their boat to the beach. They had every safety item needed in their boat, but nothing could prepare you for what happened on a slick calm night.The motor was completely submerged and they lost some gear, but made it out of the water. WARNING if you see a large ship anywhere around Fort Morgan head for deeper water. The rollers crest on the flats.This was a terrible accident that needs our prayers, not a bashing.


My heart goes out to the families involved. It could happen to any of us.

I also had a run in with the rogue waves in the same area. Was actually around the mouth of the Three Rivers on a slick calm night. I heard the waves coming but had no idea what they were until it was to late. It was a set of about 4-5 waves all of them at 5' and the roaring noise I heard was them beginning to break as they rolled up on the sand bar. First one nearly took us off the front of the boat, trolling motor is the only thing that kept me from going in. I jumped off the bow and quickly got the outboard started and pointed the boat into the waves. We made it to deeper water but just barely. At that time I had never heard of the rogue waves out there. We got a good education and barely avoided disaster. Everyone, please be careful.


----------



## panhandleslim

Can't imagine what both of these families are going through. Prayers to all involved. 

Agree that we should not be assigning blame at this time; however, in a month or some other appropriate amount of time, I think it would be a fitting tribute to the young man who lost his life if we heard how all this happened. It has nothing to do with assigning blame, it's all about saving lives that have not yet been lost. In order for us to learn a lesson here, we need to know what went wrong. How they got into trouble. What decisions were made along the way. What were the conditions. What changed from the time they went out that set this in motion. This man's death is a tragedy but other young men's lives may be saved, in the future, if we learn what happened and how it happened.


----------



## RIP man

It really dose help reading most of these posts. Being one of the people that was made aware of Brett's death it's nice to know that even though he was in Pensacola for only a couple of years he was able to make good lasting impressions, for those that know him and for those that done it nice to see that you're learning or being made aware of the very real and very serious dangers of open water. Brett has had a love for fishing since before he knew what 1+1 was. He went to collage and also was going to Georgia Tec so he could further his knowledge of boats just so he could fish more. Brett is loved by many but most of all his family and girl friend. He had the happiness, love and bright future we all want. What happened to those two was a freak thing and I also know that Brett held on and fought with every amout of strength he had. 10 hrs in cold water like that at night! I can't even imagine. Please do remember that if there's only one thing you take from let it be that even if you're and experienced fisherman and even if your young and fit the open water can humble you at any givin chance. You will be loved and missed by many and thank you for every second of your time, it was fare to short.


----------



## Bub

Brett was a close friend of mine. We took my skiff out Tuesday and i vividly remember us talking about boating safety and the importance of him having flares, a fire extinguisher and a life proof phone case. This all seems surreal. I had planned on joining him Thursday if it weren't for work. Brett came by outcast Thursday morning to get shrimp. I wished him luck and told him to text me when he got in. At 5:37 pm Thursday I sent a text asking what he caught and got no response. He was already in the water. I would give anything to have my friend back and wish I could've been there to help him in the hour he needed me the most. You will never be forgotten buddy. Rest in peace.


----------



## Faithnfishin

This is just a reminder of how precious our time is with those we love. Sounds like he was a great guy. Today his friends and family are having a very rough time and my heart and prayers go out to them. Please take the time to tell those you love and care about how much they mean to you. Losing someone is always hard, we will all want to try and figure out what "should" of happened, there is no answer that will make a difference. Two families were tragically affected by this and along with others. I just hate this.


----------



## Chapman5011

I knew him for a short while. We went offshore probably a half dozen times last summer. He taught me most all of the salt water knowledge that I have. He will be missed.


----------



## Chapman5011

Picture one


----------



## Chapman5011

Picture two


----------



## Chapman5011

Picture three
This was around the first weekend of December .


----------



## Chapman5011

Picture four


----------



## oysterman

Edit


----------

